# Gaggia classic PID won't turn on



## Rakesh (Jun 3, 2017)

I have a Gaggia Classic with the Mr shades PID installed and randomly this morning the PID wouldnt turn on and machine wouldn't heat up. It had a slight issue of flicking on or off sometimes but this is the first time this has happened. I've tightened all terminals on the PID ensured most cables and piggyback connectors are properly connected however the PID won't turn on and machine won't heat up. I'm sure Mr Shades will be able to help me out with this as I have contacted him via pm and I now have a voltmeter on the way to check that the terminals 1&2 are getting the correct voltage, however was wondering if anyone else had a similar issue that they were able to resolve?


----------



## MrShades (Jul 29, 2009)

Just for reference, and to provide an answer concerning Rakesh's issue - should anyone else encounter something similar.

Raskesh's machine has been PID'd for a while, and (as can sometimes happen) the vibe pump had caused one of the PID power cable connections (which are push-on spade connectors) to vibrate slightly loose. This had an initial sympton of a "flickering" display, and the display going on/off or not working. Ultimately the loose connection caused the current in the PID power circuit to rise, and the inline fuse within the PID power cables to blow.

Hence, with a little help from me, Rakesh found and resolved the loose connection - but the PID was still dead. Once some further assistance was provided, and a blown fuse identified - the fuse was swapped (there's a spare one supplied with my kit) the machine jumped back into life... and all is good.


----------



## haz_pro (Apr 4, 2013)

The pid instructions I read said the pid fuse was option. Reading this has made me glad they I did put the fuse in any way!


----------



## Rakesh (Jun 3, 2017)

Indeed, MrShades was incredibly helpful and I was able to resolve the issue in a couple of days. Couldn't recommend him and his PID kits more.


----------

